# Presupuesto pc 1000/1300



## Rivar (4 Jul 2022)

Muy buenas, aprovechando que ahora están de oferta en la mayoría de sitios de componentes de ordenador quería porfavor que me guiaran un poco en cuanto a esto de montar un pc a piezas.

Quiero mi presupuesto en:  PCComponentes u Opirata

El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será: juegos y el resto tareas normales, internet, películas, trabajo sin ser nada especial tipo diseño gráfico ni nada de eso

Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de ... Entre 1000 y 1300
¿Quiero montaje de equipo: NO

¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido? NO
Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto: a ser posible con un buen flujo de aire

La calidad gráfica que me gustaría es... Pues la más alta posible dentro del presupuesto total jeje
¿Voy a hacer Overclock? No
¿Voy a hacer SLI/Crossfire?no sé qué es
¿Quiero periféricos? No

Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es... 1920X1080, 144HZ. Monitor 23.6'' Msi Optix MAG241C

También aprovecho a decir que actualmente tengo estos componentes en uso, por si alguno se pudiese seguir utilizando, o bien añadir al nuevo: 
Nvidia GeForce gtx 1060 3gb
I5 8600 3.60 GHz
16Gb de RAM G.Skill Ripjaws V Rojo DDR4 3000MHz 8GB 2x4GB CL15 
Tengo también en uso un SSD de 250gb pero me gustaría también que se incluyera en el presupuesto uno de al menos 500Gb

Esto es todo, muchísimas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## FerentZ (4 Jul 2022)

tienes un 8600, un 6 nucleos, es lo ideal ahora mismo, la verdad que no lo veo nada mal, ni muy necesario cambiar, cual es tu prisa por cambiar, lo digo por esperar a finales de año con nuevos proces y alguna grafica.
para 1080p te es bien
yo creo que compraria una 3060, fuente de alimentacion de calidad si no tienes una y ver que tal tira la cosa, despues ver si actualizas placa y procesador.
Esta por ejemplo https://www.pccomponentes.com/msi-geforce-rtx-3060-ventus-2x-oc-lhr-12gb-gddr6
placa base cual tienes, tiene puerto m.2?


			https://www.pccomponentes.com/wd-blue-3d-nand-ssd-sata-1tb
		



			https://www.pccomponentes.com/samsung-980-ssd-1tb-pcie-30-nvme-m2


----------



## Rivar (4 Jul 2022)

FerentZ dijo:


> tienes un 8600, un 6 nucleos, es lo ideal ahora mismo, la verdad que no lo veo nada mal, ni muy necesario cambiar, cual es tu prisa por cambiar, lo digo por esperar a finales de año con nuevos proces y alguna grafica.
> para 1080p te es bien
> yo creo que compraria una 3060, fuente de alimentacion de calidad si no tienes una y ver que tal tira la cosa, despues ver si actualizas placa y procesador.
> Esta por ejemplo https://www.pccomponentes.com/msi-geforce-rtx-3060-ventus-2x-oc-lhr-12gb-gddr6
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

No la verdad que prisa no tengo ni me urge ni nada, solo que viendo los altos precios me hubiese gustado ahora que están los pcdays aprovechar las rebajas para cambiar o mejorar el pc, sobre todo viendo en una web de estas que te miden el rendimiento de tu pc y me daba una nota de 56 sobre 100 jaja. 

Placa base tengo una Msi Z370 Tomahawk 

La fuente de alimentación junto con la torre es probablemente las partes más viejas de mi ordenador jaja es una NX Series de 620W


----------



## FerentZ (4 Jul 2022)

Pues veo que puedes poner un m.2
sobre los benchmarks, son orientativos, no le hagas mucho caso, luego un juego puede irte como la seda como alguno de Ubisoft como el cul...
mira si ves una 3060 a buen precio estos dias, tambien el dia 12 estan los amazon prime days
La fuente hay que cambiarla si o si por una como esta por ejemplo https://www.pccomponentes.com/cooler-master-mwe-bronze-v2-650w


----------



## Rivar (5 Jul 2022)

Muchas gracias @FerentZ

Te hice caso y solo renovaré la gráfica que me hice con la que me has dicho aprovechando la oferta en pccom, y la fuente de alimentación.

También e aprovechado otra ofertilla y me e hecho con una torre,una Nox Hummer Quantum, ya que la mía la tocaba jubilarse en breves que me acompañaba desde el 2012 jeje, era una nox coolbay vx red debil

Me dices que el procesador de momento de sobra y la placa base también a si que nada más a esperar más adelante 

Y en cuanto al SSD que me has recomendado, e leído que no trae el tornillito y que es difícil encontrarlo y que debería venir con la placa base que se tenga pero no recuerdo yo que me haya venido con eso...


----------



## FerentZ (5 Jul 2022)

Uf compi, aprovecha que esta esta de oferta y es muchisimo mejor que la NOX en todo, https://www.pccomponentes.com/be-quiet-pure-base-500dx-usb-30-cristal-templado-negra 
por lo general el tornillito llega con la placa base, pero vamos, sino 5€ en amazon https://www.amazon.es/Akuoly-Juego-tornillos-computadora-piezas/dp/B08YWWP43H/
sino, pues por sata https://www.amazon.es/Crucial-MX500-CT1000MX500SSD1-Interno-Pulgadas/dp/B078211KBB/


----------

